# 3 Men Sought In Billerica Attack



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Few Details Released*

*BILLERICA, Mass. -- *Billerica and Massachusetts State Police are searching for the shooters responsible for an attack on Oak Street.

Investigators said the attack happened shortly after 7 p.m. Sunday.

Neighbors in the area said they received a reverse 911 call saying police were searching for three men wanted in connection with the case.

Officials said there are reports of a home invasion and shooting at one of the homes on Oak Street.

3 Men Sought In Billerica Attack - Boston News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Drugs are bad.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Billerica....Somerville with trees


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

TopCop24 said:


> Billerica....Somerville with trees


Hey watch that. It's Chelsea with trees. Get it right.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Saw the homeowner get wheeled into the hospital...medic said he got his hand blown off. There really aren't too many home invasions where they are not there for a specific reason. (DRUGS)


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Shooting victim in Billerica home-invasion is identified*

The man who was shot Sunday during a home invasion in Billerica has been identified by police as 49-year-old Robert Carter. A neighbor said Carter is a building contractor.

Billerica and State Police were looking for three assailants who fled on foot after the shooting at 45 Oak St.

Authorities are investigating a possible motive in the shooting of Carter, who was in critical condition today, although they said it did not appear to be random.

Shooting victim in Billerica home-invasion is identified


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*1 charged in Billerica home invasion*

LOWELL -- One man was being arraigned Wednesday morning in connection with Sunday night's violent armed home invasion in Billerica, in which a 49-year-old Billerica man was shot and critically wounded.

Police in Wilmington were involved in a high-speed chase overnight believed to be connected to the home-invasion investigation, but no arrests were immediately reported Tuesday night.

But sometime Wednesday morning, police in Billerica charged Chad Leclair, 33, of Billerica, in connection with the home invasion. He was being arraigned Wednesday morning on charges of assault with intent to murder or maim, home invasion and larceny. 

Read more: 1 charged in Billerica home invasion - Lowell Sun Online
​


----------



## macdaddy (May 26, 2010)

Tuna said:


> Hey watch that. It's Chelsea with trees. Get it right.


I've heard Somerville and Charlestown with trees....never heard Chelsea.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Trio held in Billerica home invasion*

LOWELL -- Three men charged in an armed Billerica home invasion in which one resident was shot in the back were each held on $50,000 cash bail.

Clerk-magistrate Michael Sullivan ordered Chad Leclair, 33, of Billerica, Ryan Koehler, 22, of Wilmington and Cory Barry, 18, of Kennebunk, Maine, held on $50,000 cash bail on charges of home invasion, assault, and masked armed robbery charges. 

Read more: Trio held in Billerica home invasion - Lowell Sun Online
​


----------

